# apache2 startet nicht mehr, neuinstallation + rekonfiguration (ISPCONFIG3)



## herophil322 (18. Dez. 2012)

Hallo, ich habe vorhin meinen Apache2 neugestartet, jetzt gibt er den
Syntax error aus:

apache2ctl configtest

Syntax error on line 112 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/100-example.de.vhost:
AuthName takes one argument, The authentication realm (e.g. "Members Only")
Action 'configtest' failed.
The Apache error log may have more information.

Ich hab mir jetzt diesen Vhost genauer angeschaut,

   <IfModule mod_dav_fs.c>
      # Do not execute PHP files in webdav directory
      <Directory /var/www/clients/client1/web2/webdav>
        <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
          SetHandler None
        </FilesMatch>
      </Directory>
      DavLockDB /var/www/clients/client1/web2/tmp/DavLock
      # DO NOT REMOVE THE COMMENTS!
      # IF YOU REMOVE THEM, WEBDAV WILL NOT WORK ANYMORE!
      # WEBDAV BEGIN

      Alias /webdav/ /var/www/clients/client1/web2/webdav/
      <Location /webdav/>
        DAV On
        BrowserMatch "MSIE" AuthDigestEnableQueryStringHack=On
        AuthType Digest
        AuthName ""
        AuthUserFile /var/www/clients/client1/web2/webdav/.htdigest
        Require valid-user 
        Options +Indexes 
        Order allow,deny 
        Allow from all 
      </Location> 
      # WEBDAV END
    </IfModule>


</VirtualHost>



Ich habe auch versucht die <IfModule mod_dav_fs.c> direktive zu  entfernen weil webdav hier nicht wirklich benötigt wird, aber obwoll die  Zeile 112 nicht mehr exisitiert schreibt der Apache2 Daemon noch immer  die selbe Meldung. Ich habe auch versucht als AuthName etwas einzutragen leider ohne erfolg. (Hatte das Problem schon einmal, etwas in den AuthName eingetragen und es funktionierte).

Die Logs loggen irgendwie auch nichts mehr, ich glaub da hat es etwas gröberes.
Vielleicht hat jemand noch einen Tipp? Aber die Frage die ich habe,
apache 2 mit  "apt-get --purge autoremove"   entfernen dann neu installieren und dann einfach die ispconfig_update.sh ausführen.
Würde das funktionieren?

lg herophil


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2012)

Wie hast Du denn einen leeren Usernamen für webdav hinbekommen? Ich kann bei mir keine leeren usernamen unter webdav anlegen.

Lösche alles zwischen:

# WEBDAV BEGIN

und

# WEBDAV END

dann starte apache neu und lösvhe den webdav User ohne usernamen in ispconfig.


----------



## herophil322 (18. Dez. 2012)

hy ich habe diesen bereich nun aus der vhost datei entfernt, nur schreibt er nach wie vor noch diesen error. ich hab es nochmsls überprüft, die webdav anweisung is gelöscht. Komisch...

lg herophil322​


----------



## herophil322 (18. Dez. 2012)

Vielleicht ist es doch am einfachsten Apache samt konfig zu löschen?


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2012)

versuch mal ein:

a2dissite 100-example.de
/etc/init.d/apache2 restart


----------



## herophil322 (18. Dez. 2012)

Bald versteh ich nix mehr, selber Fehler, auch nach  "a2dissite", noch einen Idee?

Danke nochmals für den Beistand

lg herophil322


----------



## herophil322 (18. Dez. 2012)

Zitat von herophil322:


> Bald versteh ich nix mehr, selber Fehler, auch nach  "a2dissite", noch einen Idee?
> 
> Danke nochmals für den Beistand
> 
> lg herophil322



Habe nun noch versucht unter /etc/apache2/ports.conf, die Vhost funktionalität komplett zu deaktivieren, aber keine veränderung, kann sogar die Vhost Datei löschen kommt diese Meldung...


----------



## nowayback (18. Dez. 2012)

vielleicht solltest du erstmal nur 1 thema zu einem problem aufmachen, sonst wirds schnell unübersichtlich und führt nur zu durcheinander


----------



## herophil322 (18. Dez. 2012)

Ja sry, habs zuerst in der falschen Abteilung eröffnet, deswegen sind da jetzt 2


----------



## herophil322 (19. Dez. 2012)

*problem soweit gelöst*

Ich habe die betroffene Vhost Datei nun mit rm entfernt und danach den Apache gestartet,  hat ohne weiteres funktioniert(yippy kein Fehler mehr), da ich aber  Ispconfig auf dem Server benutze hat durch das entfernen des Vhost die  ganzen Webseiten nicht mehr funktioniert, habe den Symlink jetzt wieder  angelegt, aber jetzt startet der Server ohne Probleme mhhh.
Aber seit dem gibt er eine Meldung aus "apache2ctl configtest":
51 2012 [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 443, the first has precedence Syntax OK


Und die Https, Sites spinnen...


lg herophil


----------



## herophil322 (26. März 2013)

Sollte bei jemanden die Meldung:

[warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 443

bin ich damals auf diese Lösung gestoßen:

Wenn Ihr nun folgendes /etc/apache2/apache2.conf  einfügt:


```
NameVirtualHost *:443
SSLStrictSNIVHostCheck off
```
funktionierts.

lg herophil322


----------

